# Freezer question for milk....



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Our house fridge went out last night leaving no room for extra milk in the garage fridge.. We do have a deep chest freezer in out hay shed. How long would it take to freeze a half gallon mason jars? I don't want them to freeze, just be able to hang out there until the milk in the other fridge is picked up and hopefully new house fridge is on it's way... Haven't milked my girls yet this morning because of this dilemma, and they are out there bawling because they are uncomfortable.....;( Do I at least have 4-5 hours?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you keep the milk in ice water and keep adding ice in a cooler? That way it will stay chilled but not freeze. It really depends on the milk temp in the deep freeze. Warm milk freezes faster than cold milk. (believe it or not, something about more rapid heat loss). If you do put it in the freezer, keep shaking it and checking it. I know a beer can will freeze in about an hour or two. Coke, same thing. Milk, no idea.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I would not make the girls wait. Go milk, put it in the freezer and keep checking. It will take it awhile to freeze that much liquid. If it starts getting really cold or even a little frozen just take it out.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

To play it safe, use the freezer to make ice and then put the ice around the milk. An ice chest would be best, but even a cardboard box lined with a garbage bag and enclosed in blankets will work surprisingly well.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> Can you keep the milk in ice water and keep adding ice in a cooler? That way it will stay chilled but not freeze. It really depends on the milk temp in the deep freeze. Warm milk freezes faster than cold milk. (believe it or not, something about more rapid heat loss). If you do put it in the freezer, keep shaking it and checking it. I know a beer can will freeze in about an hour or two. Coke, same thing. Milk, no idea.


Great idea with the water and ice in the cooler....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Right after I posted this my mom and I put other stuff in the freezer to empty out the top shelf for milk... We both felt so bad for the girls, as they are usually quiet, and they were letting us know it was NOT okay to skip a milking.... Got them all milked out.., and bam they were happy goats Cousin is coming by to pick up all the milk we have...., and we found a fridge will be delivered tomorrow.. If I run out of room in the meantime I will do the ice bath method in the cooler;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How come fridges always fail at the worst possible times! At least it isn't high summer with temps in the 90ºs!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> How come fridges always fail at the worst possible times! At least it isn't high summer with temps in the 90ºs!


AMEN to that


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

For a gallon to freeze, I am pretty sure you would have about 24 hours. A simple fix for this is to freeze the milk (if needed) in gallon ziploc bags. Just stand em up in a small box or 2 gallon bucket and then fill em. Once frozen remove from box or bucket.


----------



## Hughie (Mar 4, 2015)

LOL we all scream for ice cream!


----------

